# Extended Mag Release



## Glock12 (Nov 18, 2012)

What is the consensus on the extended magazine release button on a combat pistol?

E.g.
http://img01.militaryblog.jp/usr/aja/151.jpg


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From my own experience, I would recommend strongly against it.
When you are holstering it, or while it is properly holstered, there is a strong chance that your pistol will be pressed against the holster and—Oops!— there goes your magazine.
I've seen it happen, and more than once.

It is much more useful to learn, and then to practice, proper use of the normal-length magazine release.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I think it depends on a couple variables. How extended is extended? What kind of holster. Are we talking no joke COMBAT or concealed carry etc?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I have em' on several guns... I like em' and have never had an issue. I always check my holsters to make sure there is clearance. Putting one on a Glock is like night and day. I have never dropped a mag unintentionally.

Try it out... if you don't like it, you can always switch it out. Only takes a minute or two on most guns.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I tried one and did not like it on a carry pistol. On a Comp. pistol it was okay, but I am not smarter than St. John M. Browning.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

As for CCW, an extended magazine release in a good hard holster with clearance maybe, but in a soft IWB holster I've experienced un-intentional and unknown magazine release a time or two which was very uncomforting when I found out. In this case I don't see the benefit of an extended magazine release outweighing the possible risk. I don't want to come up with one shot thinking I have 15 nor if I had a magazine disconnect coming up with none.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I once had one on one of my gen3 Glock 23's. I filed the serrations down to make the contact point smooth and I rounded the corners some to improve the feel. Then one day I was carrying this gun in a leather holster and when I got home and removed it, I noticed the magazine was not fully seated in its well. I removed the extended magazine catch and re-installed the factory OEM unit.

Most always I carry my Glocks in Kydex holters and this problem doesn't occur in them. If you get a gen4 Glock, you most likely will not want an extended magazine catch because the one in the gen4 is larger and you don't have to twist the gun in your hand to press it enough to remove a magazine.


----------



## Glock12 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. It would be extended as in the link. I’m having a custom 1911 made and want the rugged durability of a combat pistol. I already have a glock but have caught the 1911 bug.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The one in the photo would be better classified as an oversized mag release, not extended. I would not opt of the oversized release on a carry gun.

Slightly extended to better allow hitting the button without shifting the gun in your hand is OK in my book.


----------



## Glock12 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I think I'll give it a miss then. 
Cheers


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I like mine. And it does depend on which holster you use. For example, my G19 or G20 in my G-Code
holsters....no problem...extension does not touch the edge of the kydex.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't use them but it is your hand, your holster and how you hold your pistol.


----------



## glockman99 (Jul 4, 2015)

I have an extended, large Wilson Combat mag release button installed in my 1911, and I have NEVER had a problem with it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Glock12 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I think I'll give it a miss then.
> Cheers


I think you need some more borders on that picture.


glockman99 said:


> I have an extended, large Wilson Combat mag release button installed in my 1911, and I have NEVER had a problem with it.
> 
> View attachment 1371


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't use extended anything on a carry gun.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

glockman99 said:


> I have an extended, large Wilson Combat mag release button installed in my 1911, and I have NEVER had a problem with it.
> 
> View attachment 1371


do you carry it ?


----------

